# Noch in Schlachtzauberer investieren?



## Golopolos (20. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich mache mit meinem 70er Wl mittlerweile nur noch PVP (Arena) und heroic Instanzen. Zudem habe ich nun Alchi geschmissen und Schneidern geskillt, um mich selbst zu verbessern. Ich habe mir bereits dass komplette Schatten-Set geschneidert 8Umarmung der Schatten)
Nun überlege ich ob ich mir noch den Hut und die Hose vom Schlachtzuaberer-Set zulegen soll?? Da ich Arena mache könnte ich mir in einiger Zeit auch dort Items zulegen, zumal dass Set mit erheblichen kosten von ca. 2k  gold zu Buche schlägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Andererseits könnte ich mir wenn ich denn doch die Sachen baue die Arena Pkt erstmal für andere Sachen wie z.B eine Waffe ausgeben.
Nun was meint ihr lohnt es noch in meiner Situation so viel Gold für dass Set auszugeben, oder sollte ich lieber in Arena Items investieren?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Sasatha (20. August 2007)

hmmm, ich an deiner stelle hätte mir das schattenset net gebaut! weil wenn du nur arena machen willst, is dass das schlechteste was du haben kannst, denn da is nämlich 0 ausdauer drauf! und das is im pvp schlecht! 

was du in der arena brauchst, is abhärtung und ausdauer! auf den rest brauch man nicht so gucken!
denn da du stoff bist, bist du gern mal das first target! und mit low stamina bist dann halt auch schnell tot!

also ich würd das gold net investieren!


----------



## Golopolos (20. August 2007)

Kay danke erstmal. Dass set habe ich gebaut, da ich immer noch du Hoffnung hatte ne Raid Grp zu finden. Nur mittlerweile ist es echt schwierig noch mitzukommen. In der Arena wird es in Kürze Dinge geben die T6 gleichwertig sind. Um dies mit Raids zu erreichen, müsste ich schon echtes Glück haben^^


----------



## Vanidar (29. August 2007)

Mh.. ich weiß nicht ich kann Sasatha da nicht zustimmen, ich hab schon Mages gesehen die mit dem Schlachtenzauberer Set in PvP gegangen sind und dort auch viele Siege verbuchten. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist eh, das es nicht nur aufs Equip ankommt, schön und gut, viele werden nun sagen: " was labert der da", aber ich bin der festen Meinung das es immernoch auf die Spielweise und die Erfahrung ankommt, denn was will der größte Boon mit dem bestem Equip? Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an der South Park Folge --> Wer zu blöd zum spielen ist, dem hilft auch das beste Equip nichts.


Von daher alles gute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PaddY


----------



## realten (31. August 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> .......... Wer zu blöd zum spielen ist, dem hilft auch das beste Equip nichts.
> ....




Das ist wohl richtig aber es erleichtert ihnen die Sache ganz ungemein. Und wer behauptet, beim pvp spielt equip keine Rolle der hat es noch nicht gemacht.

Inzwischen laufen in der Arena leider teams mit 350 Abhärtung und 110 dps-Waffen in 1500er rankings herum, was eigentlich das EINSTIEGSranking sein soll. Klar dass die da alles weghauen und sich dann gerne einbilden, genial zu spielen.

Warum ist ein mage, der einem einen 6700er reindrückt, ein guter Spieler ? Irgendwie sinds schon die Klamotten, oder ?


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

Klar damit hast du natürlich auch recht, aber man muss auch wissen, wann man wie reagieren sollte.
Ich habe leider schon zu oft auf den Bg´s mages gesehen die wie die Irren durch die gegen Hüpfen und ihre ganze mana an AE´2 verschwenden, anstatt ganz einfach jem. zu frosten sich wegzublinzeln und dem nen pyro reinzudrücken. 

Nja, man kann es sehen wie man will, aber ich denke SChlachtenzauberer Ruled ^^ (Sofern man nicht Kara, etc. gequipt ist)

Mfg

PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (4. September 2007)

HI,
Erstens ma kost das schlachtenzauber-set niemal 2k g, ausser man is so dumm und kauft sich die mats.
Schön am Abend chillig farmen hast n teul in 2 wochen.
Die meisten schneider die das rezept haben wollen auch noch 200g dafür.
Also ich musste glaub ich ca.12 mal bota gehn befor das droppte.
Arena is wie gesagt voller crab.
Und in der zeit in der ich mir die sets hole hab ich schon ein PvP set das in der arena viel besser zu gebrauchen is.

@vanidar: Das set is sogar besser als 95% der sachen die in Kara (normal) droppen.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Apadia (4. September 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> hmmm, ich an deiner stelle hätte mir das schattenset net gebaut! weil wenn du nur arena machen willst, is dass das schlechteste was du haben kannst, denn da is nämlich 0 ausdauer drauf! und das is im pvp schlecht!


Schau nochmal genau hin, denn edas Set bringt 66Ausdauer, 
ok das ist nicht viel aber immer noch besser als 0

Da er das set auch schon hat ist es eh zuspäth, aber der Schadensboni und vor allen auch der Setbonus sind in der Arena auch schon recht nett.
Der Durchschnitts Hexer in der Arena rennt da mit 12-13 K Leben rum und das schafft man auch mit dem Set

@Golopolos
Wenn Du das Gold für die Mats hast und es nicht für anderes brauchst, dann investier es ruhig,
Allerdings haben die anderen auch nicht ganz unrecht.
also Stoffi ist first Target.
im PVE ist ein Krieger oder Druide der Tank im der arena ist es meist der Hexer.
Da must du schon richtig was aushalten.

Darum würde ich Dir eher empfehlen deine Arenapunkte nicht für die Waffen aufzusparen sondern in die Setteile zu investieren.
als erstes sicher die Handschuhe die sind am billigsten, Preismäßig danach kommen die Schultern, jedoch würde ich als zweites das Kopfteil nehmen.
Zum einem wegen dem Meta Sockel zum anderen damit du noch weiterhin den Setboni vom eisset nutzen kannst


----------



## Vanidar (6. September 2007)

Wunderbar, endlich mal jem. der Ahnung hat ^^

Nja, also ich kann es dir nur wärmstens Empfehlen das Srt zu basteln.

Nja, viel Spaß damit. ^^


P.s: Mod, ich denke das kann geclosed werden x)


----------



## Dunham (24. Oktober 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> Mh.. ich weiß nicht ich kann Sasatha da nicht zustimmen, ich hab schon Mages gesehen die mit dem Schlachtenzauberer Set in PvP gegangen sind und dort auch viele Siege verbuchten.
> 
> 
> PaddY



sastha sagt doch, dass das das eisschattenzwirnset scheiße ist und das schlachtenzauberer set gut ist.
außdauer>spelldmg"!!!!!!


----------



## Dunham (24. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> HI,
> Arena is wie gesagt voller crab.
> 
> 
> mfg.vikale



wenn du arena im allgemeinen meinst, dann haste erstens unrecht, und 2. bist du nicht der darüber entscheidet...
jeder hat nen anderen geschmack ob im pvp oder pve gefällt

wennde nur das "für" vergessen hast, hab ich nix gesagt^^


----------



## vikale (31. Oktober 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> wenn du arena im allgemeinen meinst, dann haste erstens unrecht, und 2. bist du nicht der darüber entscheidet...
> jeder hat nen anderen geschmack ob im pvp oder pve gefällt



wenig Ausdauer
0 abhärtung,
Dieses Set is Super für Pve wenn man nicht auf die Großen Raids kommt.
Es hat fast T4 Niveau.
Man kann Umarmung der Schatten, Zauberschlag, und Schlachtenzauberer sockeln wie man will, bleiben diese Sets im Vergleich mit einem 70er PvP set oder den diversen Arena Sets verglichen absoluter Crab.
Ich hab diese Sets selber, sogar ausdauer gesockelt trozdem sin die absoluter dreck für PvP.
Entscheiden tu ich das auch net, aber dies ist eine Tatsache.

Mach dir das set und mach mal n Duell gegen einen PvP equippten Mage machen;
Wer glaubst du wird den andren bumsen?
Du ihn oder er dich?
Allein durch die Abhärtung die er haben wird wirst du mit der miesen Trefferwertung die das set hat nur Wiedersteher haben.


----------



## champy01 (31. Oktober 2007)

Was labert Ihr denn da ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Schlachtenzaubererset ist nur Kopf und Hose, das gibt es im Schattenzwirnset nicht. Ergo kann man beides gleichzeitig verwenden. rofl


----------



## Dunham (1. November 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> wenig Ausdauer
> 0 abhärtung,
> Dieses Set is Super für Pve wenn man nicht auf die Großen Raids kommt.
> Es hat fast T4 Niveau.
> ...



warum haste mich da zitiert?!?!
ich hbab nur gesagt, dass arena *NICHT* crap ist
vll meintest du ja nur für arena ist das crap und nicht arena ist crap...das hab ich ja extra drunter geschrieben...


----------



## Dunham (1. November 2007)

champy01 schrieb:


> Was labert Ihr denn da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die frage war, ob es sich lohnt, ins schlachtenzauberset zu investieren und wir haben ihm gesagt, dass es dumm war erst das eisschattenzwirnset zu holen da er es in arena eh ned tragen sollte und das geld lieber in schlachtenzauberset investieren hätte sollen


----------



## champy01 (1. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> die frage war, ob es sich lohnt, ins schlachtenzauberset zu investieren und wir haben ihm gesagt, dass es dumm war erst das eisschattenzwirnset zu holen da er es in arena eh ned tragen sollte und das geld lieber in schlachtenzauberset investieren hätte sollen



wo bitte ist denn da die Logik ? Nehm lieber ein Kopf und Beinteil und verzichte auf Brust, Schulter und Füße ?!


----------



## Dunham (1. November 2007)

?

für pvp ist schlachtenzauber ja mal viel besser als das schneiderset. beide sets sind aber teuer
somit entscheidet man sich für das schlechtenzauberset für pvp und holt sich andere burst schult füße (zb bg set [hat viel ausdauer])


----------



## champy01 (1. November 2007)

Das Schlachtenzaubererset ist sauteuer (Urmacht), aber die Eisschattenzwirn hat man rats fats zusammengefarmt. Wenn man eh Urmacht farmen gehen muss für das Schlachtenzaubererset dann kann man für das Schneiderset gleich mitfarmen. In einer Woche kann man beide Sets locker haben auch wenn man sich Zeit lässt. Das Schneiderset ist das beste Set was man im PvE einfach bekommen kann. Finde es sinnvoller gleich damit PvP zu machen als paar Wochen mit Crap PvP machen und die Arenasachen zu farmen. 

Somit finde ich das völlig daneben zwischen den Schneiderset oder dem Schlachtenzaubererset zu wählen, weil man beides haben kann. Und das schneller als das erste Arena S2 Item.


----------



## Dunham (2. November 2007)

schneidersets in ehren aber das eisschattenzwirnset ist ned im pvp zu gebrauchen, egal ob man das schlatenzauberset hat


----------

